

Twitter Ads – Impact on Developers and the API - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2010/04/twitter-ads-impact-on-developers-and-the-api/

======
ryanhuff
I am primarily a tweet consumer, and I find that my twitter feed already
contains too much noise, from 4square check-ins miscellaneous ramblings, etc.
I have purged followers for the issue in the past. If Twitter adds
advertisements to the mix, and that might be enough for me to look elsewhere
for keeping in touch with various people. How quickly will we see the first ad
blockers appear in the various twitter clients?

